# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Grupi i gjakut B - cila racë??

## alibaba

Ka fakte që na bëjnë me dije për ekzistencën e një race të lashtë që jetonte në Azi.

Grupi i gjakut B është i përhapur më së shumti në Indi dhe në Siberi, ndërsa në Evropë më i përhapur është tek sllavët.



Në të njëjtat vise është i përhapur Haplogrupi R1a1, pra kryesisht në mesin e slavëve dhe hindusëve.

Por të shpjegohet përhapja e këtij grupi të gjakut me dyndjet ariane të viteve 2.500 para e.s. është e ngutshme.

Mungesa e këtij grupi të gjakut, ose përqindja e vogël, tek indianët e Amerikës, Kapoidët dhe Australoidët, tregon që ky grup i gjakut është përhapur nëpër botë rreth viteve 10.000, pra në kohën e Last Glacial Maximum. Ndërsa prania etij në Alaskë, në përqindje të konsiderueshme tregon që në atë kohë veç është përhapur. Mendoj që koha kur u shpërnda ky grup i gjakut nëpër botë, është e ditur në bazë të këtyre fakteve.

Kapoidët (racë zezake me sy mongolë) para kësaj kohe jetonin në Afrikën veriore, dhe pas kësaj kohe zhvendosën në jug, ku sot njihen si Bushmanë dhe Hotentotë ose Khoisanë. Kjo dmth që raca e grupit të gjakut B është përhapur në Afrikë pas Last Glacial Maximum.

Edhe Indianët janë përhapur në Amerikë rreth kësaj kohe dhe nuk e përmbajnë këtë grup gjaku, ose në sasi fare të vogla (që mund t'i atribuohet përzierjes së mëvonshme me evropianë), që dmth se ky grup i gjakut u përhap nëpër Botën e Vjetër pas Last Glacial Maximum.

Tema ka rëndësi për historinë botërore, kurse për historinë tonë mund të ketë rëndësi por jo primare.

----------


## alibaba

Kreksi dhe Darius flasin për një dyndje që ka ndodh nga Ishujt Sumatra.

Vendngjarjet në këto dy teori janë shumë të largta, por kohëndodhja është e njëjta. A mund t'a lidhim disi?

Çfarë ndodhi konkretisht në këtë kohë? Kush mund të jetë shpërngulur? Çfarë race ishte? Çka shpërndau nga kultura materiale, shpirtërore, teknologjia etj.

----------


## GL_Branch

:ngerdheshje:  Alibaba s'ka 5 ore qe e lexova ate artikull (nga e ke marr ti harten) sepse doja me hap nje teme per grupet e gjakut se ne tekstet tona permendet qe grupi 0 eshte me i perhapuri kurse disa websajte te huaja thonje Grupi A.

----------


## GL_Branch

Ketu e ke nje studim se cfare mendojne per origjinen e tyre se sot me ra ne sy:




> *
> Type A blood*
> this suggests that you are reliable, a team player, and may benefit from a vegetarian diet. *Anthropologists believe that type A blood originated in Asia or the Middle East between 25,000 and 15,000 BC*. 42% of Canadians have type A blood. Type A blood is compatible with people who are either type A or AB.
> *
> Type B blood*
> suggests that you are independent, a self-starter, and may benefit from a wholesome well-balanced diet. *Anthropologists believe that type B blood appeared between 15,000 and 10,000 BC* in the Himalayas. Only 9% of Canadians have type B blood, and is compatible only with people who have type B or AB.
> 
> *Type AB blood*
> suggests that you are organized, friendly and may enjoy a vegetarian or wholesome well-balanced diet. *Anthropologists believe that type AB blood did not originate until 900 to 1000 years ago and came into existence when eastern Mongolian invaders overran the last of European civilization.* This is the rarest blood type with only 3.5% of Canadians having it. Having type AB blood means you are only compatible with other type ABs.
> ...

----------


## alibaba

Mirë pra, le të zgjerojmë temën për të gjitha grupet e gjakut.

Për grupin zero, mund të themi se nuk është fare grup. Është thjesht mungesë e faktorëve A ose B. Kështuqë njeri me grup zero dmth njeri që nuk e ka as faktorin A as atë B.

Grupi AB është kombinim i A dhe B.

Kështu na mbeten për studim A dhe B.

----------


## alibaba

Sa i përket grupit A më duket e arsyeshme të jetë paraqitur në atë kohë.

Grupi A gjendet tek indianët e Veriut (kanada), tek Aborigjenët e Australisë, dhe tek Evropianët.

Kjo do të thotë që ka pasur një racë të vetme dikund në Evropë, me gjasë në Ballkan dhe Anatoli që pastaj është shpërngulur në Australi, Amerikë Veriore, dhe vise tjera të Evropës.

Me siguri mund të ketë lidhje me të parët e pellazgëve.

Kurse grupi B me siguri është krijuar tek nomadët e Azisë qendrore të cilët herë duhej të adaptoheshin në klimën malarike të Indisë e herë në klimën e ftohtë të Siberisë.

----------


## alibaba

> Alibaba s'ka 5 ore qe e lexova ate artikull (nga e ke marr ti harten) sepse doja me hap nje teme per grupet e gjakut se ne tekstet tona permendet qe grupi 0 eshte me i perhapuri kurse disa websajte te huaja thonje Grupi A.


Grupi A qenka krijuar si pasojë e asaj që njerëzit e neolitit kanë filluar të ushqehen me drithëra dhe prodhime të tyre, ndërsa thotë që është krijuar rreth 25.000 deri 15.000 vjet p.e.s.

Duke kontradiktore ngaqë në këtë kohë nuk kishte shoqëri agrare as drithëra, por ndoshta ka të bëjë me mbledhjen e frutave të egra në natyrë.

Megjithatë përhapja e këtij grupi në Australi dhe Kanadë tregon që shpërngulja e racës bartëse e grupit A ka ndodhur para Last Glacial Maximum.

Një invadim ka ndodhur në Indi, ku grupi A është përhapur mes Vedoidëve, të cilët më pas duke mbartur këtë gjak janë shpërngulur në Australi para se të invadohej India nga bartësit e grupit B. 

Nga ana tjetër prania e grupit A në Kanadë lidhet me praninë e dukrive dinarike në mesin e indianëve, siç e përmend Kuni.

----------


## alibaba

Siç shihet në hartë grupi i gjakut A, është i përhapur në popullësinë evropiane, pastaj tek Aborgjenët e Australisë dhe tek indianët në Kanadë.



Sipas hulumtimeve të fundit në Australi Aborigjenët kanë arritur rreth 60.000 vite më parë




> Aboriginal people have been living in Australia for more than 40,000 years, and on more recent evidence perhaps as long as 60 000 years or more. Archaeological field work has led to the gradual discovery that Aboriginal people have been here a very long time.


http://www.aboriginalartonline.com/culture/prehist.php

Në vitet 60.000 para e.s. nuk ka pasur Homo Sapiens në Evropë dhe Azi sipas shkencëtarëve. Në këtë kohë jetonin vetëm Neandertalët. Kjo na bën me dije që Neandertalët ishin bartësit e këtij grupi të gjakut, (një pjesë e neandertalëve). Na mbetet të themi që këta Neandertalë u shpërndanë shumë herët duke invaduar popullësinë Australoide që në këtë kohë jetonte vetëm në Indinë e sotme ku u përzien, dhe më pas rreth viteve 70.000 - 60.000 një pjesë e tyre u shpërngulën në Australi, duke dhënë tipin e sotëm Aborigjen. Prania e grupit A tek indianët e Kanadës mund të shpjegohet në dy mënyra: 
Një pjesë tjetër e Neandertalëve, ose më vonë e dinarikëve ka invaduar popullësinë mongole, duke krijuar një popull të përzier që më vonë ka invaduar Amerikën rreth viteve 10.000. Ose pas ardhjes së mongolëve në Amerikë (indianëve), një grup dinarikësh invadojnë veriun e Amerikës duke ndjekur të njëjtën rrugë, kah Alaska që në atë kohë ende ishte e lidhur me urë tokësore me Azinë. Fakti që këtë grup e gjejmë më tepër në veri tregon që kanë ardhur aty më vonë se indianët e tjerë që nuk përmbajnë grupin e gjakut A.


Dinarikë gjejmë në këto vende:




> the principle of hybrid inheritance which produces Dinarics in Europe has also produced Papuans in New Guinea, the Arii aristocrats in Polynesia, and many American Indians. - Karltun Kuni


Në Guinea të re, në Polinezi dhe tek shumë Indianë të Amerikës, në që të tria këto vende grupi i gjakut A është i përhapur më shumë se në vendet përreth.

----------


## Prudence

po me shume folet per grupin A sesa B- te cilin paraqet tema

----------


## ilia spiro

> Ka fakte që na bëjnë me dije për ekzistencën e një race të lashtë që jetonte në Azi.
> 
> Grupi i gjakut B është i përhapur më së shumti në Indi dhe në Siberi, ndërsa në Evropë më i përhapur është tek sllavët.
> 
> 
> 
> Në të njëjtat vise është i përhapur Haplogrupi R1a1, pra kryesisht në mesin e slavëve dhe hindusëve.
> 
> Por të shpjegohet përhapja e këtij grupi të gjakut me dyndjet ariane të viteve 2.500 para e.s. është e ngutshme.
> ...


Sikur te perziheshin te gjithe keto grupe gjaku dhe te nxirrej nje mesatare aritmetike, mos do te ndryshonte ngjyra e tij dhe mos do te ishte kjo nje permiresim i races ne pergjithesi? Mendoj qe jo. Grupet e gjakut nuk kane asnje lidhje me personalitetin e njeriut ne pergjithesi. Nuk e kuptoj se c`rendesi kane per historine boterore faktet e permendura.
Nese behet flaje per "raca superiore" apo "inferiore", keto teori kane rene poshte shkencerisht. Vete populli gjerman ka hequr dore nje here e mire nga te tilla teori, ku u bazua eliminimi i cifuteve, ruseve dhe cmenduria per sundimin e botes nga hitleri.
Dihet dhe fundi i hitlerit.........

----------


## alibaba

> po me shume folet per grupin A sesa B- te cilin paraqet tema


Vendosëm pra që t'a zgjerojmë temën. Ti pse nuk flet gjë? Ke dëshirë vetëm të lexosh?



> Dihet dhe fundi i hitlerit.........


Ilia Spiro, mos përziej hundët gjithkund, se nuk ke lidhje me rrjedhat. Jemi duke studiuar pak histori, dhe në këtë rast racat, gjenetika, grupet e gjakut luajnë një rol mjaft të madh për të ditur më tepër historinë. Sidoqoftë nëse ti nuk e ke vërejtur këtë rëndësi që ka antropologjia në zbardhjen e fakteve historike, të tjerët e kanë vërejtur, ngaqë nuk janë të verbër sikur ti.

Dhe sa i përket racës superiore. PO. Jam superior ndaj teje për të qenë shqiptar, ti nuk mund të më shesësh shqiptarí mua. PO edhe ti je superior ndaj meje për të qenë grek.

----------


## alnosa

Me nje fjale grupi A i gjakut qenka ne pergjithesi te rraca e bardhe .




> Me siguri mund të ketë lidhje me të parët e pellazgëve.


Duam sqarime per kete qe ke shruar se mua personalisht me intereson ta lexoj dhe mesoj se kam gjakun e grupit A.

----------


## alibaba

> Duam sqarime per kete qe ke shruar se mua personalisht me intereson ta lexoj dhe mesoj se kam gjakun e grupit A.


Ok, kam dhënë sqarimin por si duket jo aq gjerësisht.

Grupi A gjendet në Evropë, dhe tek Indianët e Kanadës, dhe tek Aborigjenët e Australisë.

Aborigjenët e Australisë kanë shkuar atje rreth 70.000 deri 60.000 para Krishtit. Kjo dmth se grupi i gjakut A është krijuar si pasojë e një mutacioni para se të parët e Aborigjenëve të shkonin në Australi. Pra, në një kohë kur në të njëjtin grup-popull, jetonin të pandarë parardhësit e disa indianëve të Kanadës, të aborigjenëve dhe të disa evropianëve.

Pra grupi i gjakut A është krijuar dikund në Evropë ose në Azi, ose mes këtyre dyjave, para viteve 70.000, që dmth në një kohë kur shkenca pretendon se ka pasur vetëm neandertalë dhe jo Homo Sapiensë. Për Homo Sapiensët pretendohet të jenë paraqitur më vonë rreth viteve 40.000 në mënyrë që në vitet 30.000 të zhdukin fare Neandertalin.

Përfundimi: Grupi i gjakut A u krijua tek Neandertalët, dhe më pas u trashëgua tek popullësia e sotme në Evropë, Kanadë, Australi.

Përmes metodës së përjashtimit, dhe krahasimeve po mundohem t'a shpjegoj pse grupi A mund të ketë lidhje me racën pellazge.

Haplogrupi I, i cili historikisht lidhet me Ilirët dhe me Vikingët, është përgjegjës për krijimin e racës dinarike. Haplogrupin I e kanë edhe Laponët në Norvegjinë veriore, të cilët siç shihet në hartë kanë një përqindje të madhe të grupit A. Kështuqë ekziston mundësia që Grupi A është bartur tek Laponët së bashku me Haplogrupin I, dmth një invadim parahistorik ilir në atë zonë.

Nga ana tjetër heqim nga lista racën sllave e cila më shumë është bartëse e grupit B.

Në hartë shohim që Grupi A është i përhapur në: Ballkan, Turqi, Hungari, Francë, dhe Portugali veriore. Në tri të parat, jetonin ilirë, në kohë të lashta, ndërsa Franca dhe Portugalia janë zona ku raca ilire u dynd në kohën e bronzit rreth viteve 3.000.

Por shtrirja e grupit të gjakut nuk përshtatet aq shumë me shtrirjen e racave, ngaqë përqindja e grupit të gjakut përveç se varet nga dyndjet e popullësisë varet edhe nga aftësia e një grupi të gjakut për t'u bërë ballë epidemive të ndryshme.

Psh bie një malarje që i sëmund vetëm ata që kanë grupin 0, dhe kjo ndikon në ndryshimin e përqindjes së grupeve.

----------


## Baptist

> Mirë pra, le të zgjerojmë temën për të gjitha grupet e gjakut.
> 
> Për grupin zero, mund të themi se nuk është fare grup. Është thjesht mungesë e faktorëve A ose B. Kështuqë njeri me grup zero dmth njeri që nuk e ka as faktorin A as atë B.
> 
> Grupi AB është kombinim i A dhe B.
> 
> Kështu na mbeten për studim A dhe B.


Grupi Zero eshte fakt se nuk ben te konsiderohet grup i gjakut por grup njerezish me ate tip te gjakut. Por kjo pastaj do te vlente edhe per "grupet tjera"...
Sidoqofte, eshte bere e natyrshme te quhen "grupe te gjakut" ku praktikisht hyne edhe grupi zero.

Dhe sigurisht qe grupin zero e karakterizon >> mungesa e faktoreve A dhe B ndaras apo te dujave se basku <<

Ajo qe me duket interesante per te permendur me kete rast eshte edhe faktori Rh i cili eshte i pranishem pothuaj tek te gjitha grupet - e megjithate mungon te disa ne perqindje te konsiderueshme.

Cka do te thote kjo?

Rhesus faktori ne fakt vjen nga nje lloj i majmunit aziatik! Prandaj edhe quhet "Resus faktor".

Cka do te thote kjo?

Kjo pa asnje dyshim do te thote se ne te shkuaren e larget apo shume te larget te evolucionit te llojit njerzor, ky lloj i majmunit dhe lloji njerzor kishin mundsi reprodukimi mes llojeve [ per cudi edhe ky eshte i bardhe apo leshverdhe ]. Pra, se dallimi ne kodin gjenetik, sidomos ne pikat kyce qe predeterminojne mundesine e ketij interaksioni nuk ishte aq i madh sa te mos mund te reprodukoheshin mes tyre. [!!!]

Perse e solla kete informate?

Nje nder te parat arsye eshte per te dhene mundesine qe ju te deduktoni vet se cfare fshehet ne grupet shtese te gjakut. Dhe rezultantat konkluzive qe dalin prej kesaj dukurie.

E para: se grupi Zero i gjakut me "Rh -" [negativ], apo mungese te faktorit Rh, eshte >>grupi i gjakut te paster njerzor<< 

Pra me i pastri ne bote. Njeri me gjak te pa kontaminuar ...

Keshtu grupi me i vjeter dhe me autentik i njeriut del se eshte pikerisht grupi Zero absolut.

Mirepo, sigurisht 50,000 vjet me pare e shume me tutje ky grup u perhap sa qe sot - nuk e di se si qendrojne statistikat por nku e di a ekzistojne 3% te njerezve qe nuk e kane kete faktor te kusheririt... dhe si per ironi:

Gjaku me i paster i llojit njerezor mbetet pakice absolute. 

Per faktorin A dhe B nuk e kam idene se nga cili lloj i gjinise [kushtimisht] antropomorfe rrjedh, por se eshte agjens i huaj - kete nuk mund ta mohojme. 
dhe te vetmen adrese qe duhet kerkuar ne lidhje me keto dy grupe shtese te ndotjes sone te gjakut eshte azia, dhe "mekati lindor".

Azia mes tjerash eshte edhe burim i te gjitha semundjeve me vdekjeprurese -sidomos per popujt perendimor te clet nuk jan ndeshur me felliqesi te tilla te menyres se jeteses se tyre dhe nuk kane arritur te zhvillojne as imunitet minimal ndaj shumices prej tyre. 

Mjafton te shikoni historite e semundjeve vrastare epidemive etj qe te kuptoni se te gjitha - absolutisht te gjitha semundjet vijne nga Lindja.


Kjo mbase eshte 10 here qe po e perseris, se gjate grevave te mintoreve kemi shkuar te japim gjak 42 persona nga e njejta shkolle me origjina te ndryshme nga viset e Kosoves me c'rast behej edhe percaktimi i grupit per shkaqe praktike te klasifikimit te qeseve te gjakut dhe rezutati qe doli nga keto analiza ishte ky:
--------------------------------------------------
40 prej nesh kishim grupin "Zero Rh +" 
1 "Zero Rh-"
1 "A Rh+"
--------------------------------------------------
(Dy te fundit ishin me origjine nga Gjakova)

Ne nje liber antropologjie kam lexuar se edhe indianet e amerikes - kam harruar cili fis, kishin ekskluzivisht grupin Zero te gjakut deri sa filluan perzierjet me ardhacaket...

Lija e ujit qe e sollen spanjollet me vete dhe jo Gjenerali Kortes me 100 kalores e mundi Montezumen dhe mbreterine e tij - te cilen atyre ua kishin sjellur arabet - u be faktori kyc ne zhdukjen e nje civilizimi te tere; "lija e vogel"!!!

Kuptohet kjo ka vrare edhe shume prej taneve ne influksin e pare dhe ne ende nuk kemi arritur nje imunitet te cendrueshem kunder kesaj. Qe do te thote se edhe te ne ka arritur mjaft vone...

Indianet e amerikes nuk guxojne te hane djath mes tjerash,
indianet e amerikes nuk e durojne rakine, ata fitojne ciroze me nje gote te vetme dhe shnderrohen ne alkooliste kronik me te paren dhe vdesin shume shpejte pastaj. 

Te dyja keto ata nuk i kane shijuar ne periudhen kur kishin arritur atje ndersa shperngulja e fundit ne Amerike ka ndodhur jo me heret se shekuli 15 pes.

Etj ...

----------


## alibaba

> Rhesus faktori ne fakt vjen nga nje lloj i majmunit aziatik! Prandaj edhe quhet "Resus faktor".


Desha t'a zgjeroj temën edhe me këtë, mirë që e paske fillu.

Rh- është pra mungesa e faktorit Rh, dhe ky grup është i përhapur më së shumti në Evropë, mesatarisht 25% ndërsa maximumin e arrin tek Baskët me rreth 40%.

Tek racat jo të bardha, faktori Rh+ është i përhapur 98% deri 99%. 

Shtrohet pyetja cili është mutacion: Rh apo mungesa e tij? A ka fakte të bollshme rreth përzierjes së njeriut me rhesus majmun?

Për grupet e gjakut që thua ti, A dhe B nuk mund të jenë pasojë e përzierjes por thjesht mutacione. Dmth përshtatje ndaj ambientit. 

Megjithëse grupi A, gjendet më tepër në Evropë, dhe origjinon pikërisht nga areali pellazg.




> Grupi Zero eshte fakt se nuk ben te konsiderohet grup i gjakut por grup njerezish me ate tip te gjakut. Por kjo pastaj do te vlente edhe per "grupet tjera"...


E njëjta gjë është kjo që thu. Unë desha të them se nuk është grup për faktin se nuk është diferencuar si i tillë. Dmth se një herë një kohë i tërë njerëzimi ishte grup 0, kështu që nuk mund të gjejmë vendin ku origjinon grupi zero, përveç nëse kërkojmë edhe vendin ku origjinon e tërë raca njerëzore.

----------


## alibaba

> The study [4] shows that humans and macaques share about 93% of their DNA sequence and shared a common ancestor roughly 25 million years ago.


Njeriu dhe Rhesus majmuni paraardhësin e përbashkët e kanë pasur para 25 milionë viteve.

Sot rhesus jeton në Indi dhe Indokinë, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhesus_Macaque

Nëse me të vërtetë ka pasur përzierje kjo duhet të ketë ndodhur së pari me Negritët (zezakë shkurtabiqë të Indokinës), të cilët janë të shkurtër, ose me parardfhësit e tyre Homo floresiensis të cilët ishin poashtu të shkurtër deri 90 cantin e që u përshtatet gjatësia me rhesus majmunët.

Më pas shkurtabiqët janë përzier me të tjerë. 

Grupi Rh+ gjithëmonë ka qenë në avantazh sepse gruaja me rh- nëse ka fëmiun rh+ fëmiu mbytet, kështuqë gratë me rh- nuk janë shtuar aq shumë në një popullatë të përzier. Kjo tregon se pse në disa raca rh+ ka arritur një përqindje kaq të madhe.

----------


## mendimi

Teme e mire kjo per grupet e gjakut, dhe te dhenat jane mjaft interesante.
Meqe ne shqiptaret e kemi grupin e gjakut 0(zero) eshte nje fakt shume i mire qe jemi populli me i vjeter ne evrope. E keqja eshte qe tash me kohen moderne nuk lejohet te perdoret ky fakt sepse quhet racizem por fakt me te mire nuk na duhet mendoj.
Sipas statistikave ne Kosove psh grupi Zero eshte rreth 45 % dhe populli shqiptare ka perqindjen me te madhe te grupit zero ne evrope. Ky eshte fakti me i mire qe jemi popull i lashte.
Gjaku nuk genjen dhe sado sllavet mundohen te ndryshojne historine e tyre, ajo flet se ata kane ardhur ta azia dhe askush nuk munde te ndryshoj gjakun e tyre qe e kane me shumice B.
Qeshtja e RH eshte me te vertete pak me e komplikuar dhe mendoj qe u dha ketu shkaku kryesore nga Alibaba pse ky grup eshte me i vogel, pra sepse gjithmone vdesin femijet RH+ nga nenat RH- dhe kjo ka ndikuar qe keto gra te mos lindin shume femije dhe te mos shtohen shume. Tek tash ne koherat moderne ka arritur shkenca te gjej ilaq per te shpetuar keta femije. Vetem munde te imagjinohet sa femije kane vdekur ne te kaluaren per kete shkak.

Pra duhet te kemi parasysh te perdorim si fakt grupin zero te gjakut per te deshmuar lashtesine tone.

----------


## sulioti

Teme shum interesante,vete smarr vesh nga keto lloj gjerash, po nuk edi kush nga ju do me shuante kureshtjen qe kam per grupin e gjakut tim, i cili eshte o-negativ.Nga e ka origjinen ky grup gjaku 0 negativ.flm paraprakisht

----------


## ilia spiro

> "Përmes metodës së përjashtimit, dhe krahasimeve po mundohem t'a shpjegoj pse grupi A mund të ketë lidhje me racën pellazge".


Gjaku im eshte A+. Ka rrezik te jem Pellazg. Alibaba a mund te me japesh ndonje shpjegim se c`jam. Evropian, Indian, australian.... Deri ketu dakord, po ajo (+), pozitiv, cfare tregon nga ana antropologjike.
Pershendetje!

----------


## alibaba

> Teme shum interesante,vete smarr vesh nga keto lloj gjerash, po nuk edi kush nga ju do me shuante kureshtjen qe kam per grupin e gjakut tim, i cili eshte o-negativ.Nga e ka origjinen ky grup gjaku 0 negativ.flm paraprakisht


Grupi zero i përket gjithë njerëzimit, njerëzve më të lashtë që kanë ekzistuar. Grupi zero ishte vetë njerëzimi një herë e një kohë.

Më pas u krijua grupi A, shumë më vonë grupi B, dhe me përzierjen e këtyre dyve grupi AB.




> Gjaku im eshte A+. Ka rrezik te jem Pellazg. Alibaba a mund te me japesh ndonje shpjegim se c`jam. Evropian, Indian, australian.... Deri ketu dakord, po ajo (+), pozitiv, cfare tregon nga ana antropologjike.
> Pershendetje!


Ilia Spiro po të jap një përgjigje që vlen edhe për Suliotin.
Grupi i gjakut është vetëm një, nga miliona karakteristika tjera gjenetike. Nëse unë kam gjakun A+ dhe një aborigjen i Australisë ka gjakun A+, ne nuk kemi asgjë të përbashkët me përjashtim të gjakut A+ (kuptohet edhe veçoritë e përgjithshme të species njerëzore). 

Është njësoj sikur t'i thuash një bjondine "ti je zezake" veç pse ka buzë të trasha, ndërkohë që miliona gjene tjera e ndryshojnë nga zezakja. 

Por këto gjëra kanë pak rëndësi këtu. (Vetë jam A+). Studimi i këtyre grupeve të gjakut ka rëndësi sepse kur e kombinojmë me të dhënat arkeologjike, gjenetike, dhe antropologjike, atëherë arrihet një rezultat i lakmueshëm në zbardhjen e disa ngjarjeve, dhe në fakt ajo që më intereson më së shumti është lëvizja e popujve, kush ku shkoi, kënd e pushtoi, e gjëra të kësaj natyre.

----------

